# Harley Benton Cabs W/Vintage 30's



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

For those of you interested in a cab of this size, you may find this video interesting. Feel free to comment if you have something of interest to add.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

was there already a thread on this?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2019)

vadsy said:


> was there already a thread on this?


May not have seen it due to an ignore list?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

These are chinese V30's. Mesa sells UK made V30's. Etc etc.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

He claims that all v30 are now made in chinatown.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Speaker - 12" Celestion Vintage 30 - UK Made


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> May not have seen it due to an ignore list?


he seems to have a lot of people on that list. 

here’s the thread, https://guitarscanada.com/index.php...abinets-with-vintage-30s.239008/#post-2461738


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

sambonee said:


> He claims that all v30 are now made in chinatown.


He's wrong. Mesa has custom ones made in UK, as do some other brands. They call them V30's, but they are voiced differently.

He is, however, right that you can't buy UK made ones from your local Celestion speaker dealer. To my current knowledge, you can only get them directly through Mesa. Or used, harvested from a cab that had them loaded.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I found it weird that the last time I had a Chinese Orange cab it was loaded with British V30’s but the US made Dr Z cab was loaded with Chinese V30’s


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes my Traynor YCS 50 has a china V-30 in it. You would have thought they would have used a British speaker in a Canadian amp.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

I have a Chinese Orangecab and it now has Chinese V30s


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

I just received an email back and the cost to Canada is "We would charge you 200.84 EUR net for this requested Harley Benton G212 Vintage Vertical, plus 50 EUR shipping fee.".............not including duty/taxes, so about 375 CAN plus duty. I thought it would be a bit of a better deal from Phillips comments.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

So with 5% GST and $10 CBSA fee about $405 CAD.

Meh I would spend another $150 and get a Made in Canada Traynor.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Just checked L&M website and it's now $650 for the Traynor 2x12 Cabs. Could have sworn they were $550 as of quite recently. 

The HB cabs could be a pretty good value.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Lots of prices went up recently. Vox AC10C1 went from $550 to $650 for example.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Not to piss on anyone's cornflakes, but ....... I think sometimes you get what you pay for. Especially with products that have not tech to speak of. Like speaker cabs.

Everyone uses the same internal components, so the difference in price between an Orange or Traynor and this is probably the wood. There's a pretty wide range of wood qualities and no one can see it, but you can hear it. Or feel it when you lift it. Sometimes paying a few extra bucks leave you happier for a lot longer, using a product that lasts a lot longer. You know, if anyone still cares about that sorta thing.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Not to start a huge discussion, but can you hear the sounds between woods? I cannot. If Mesa says they use Baltic Pine and Orange uses regular pine and whomever says they use plywood, I have to say for at home use I cannot hear a difference

The reason I understood was that they were selling at a loss to get some brand exposure in N. A.

Any reason given for the prices going up recently? Thanks


----------

